# Lexington, KY Instructor



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*this post has cob webs...*

ill be glad to help. just take good videos.some with head to foot. some close up of bow and upper body. shooting at a chest level target a nd ill try to help ya. im a grade 2 certifed . inst. mike 66 for private messages.. what issues r u having now ?


----------



## serafini (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the post. I don't have a video camera... but I might be able to round one up...

Basically it's consistency issues... Take for instance tonight I went out and shot a few sets... first 5 were 2" group all great placement on my Glendel Full Rut. Next set of five 3 in about the group above ... but then one high and one low around 1-2". Some evenings I'll seem to shoot left some... and if I practice angles the left is more pronounced.

I know that doesn't sound like a huge issue.. But I'll be honest at 20-30 yard targets (stationary) I want to drive nails... I figure that covers most all hunting lengths I'll likely shoot... and give me a strong base for longer shooting when I start to go out west. And honestly with today's bows I don't really think this is too much to ask... it will be more about form than bow I think.

I'll try to get you some video if I can.

-Brian


----------



## nkybuck (Feb 16, 2009)

Is there any place you can shoot an indoor spot league down there. We have one in the winter but it would take you an hour to drive up. Shooting spot rounds helped my form tremendously. And if your doing something wrong usually someone is there that could help you.:thumbs_up


----------



## serafini (Oct 22, 2009)

No camera yet... but working on it still.

I'd love to find a place down here that does a 3-D shoot... or any kind of organized shooting. I haven't looked much ... I'd guess there is one somewhere...

But... there is no indoor range anywhere around here that I am aware of. I've looked for one of those for a good bit and didn't find one... so I'm guessing some sort of 3-D range or league shooting is not going to be found either.

If I'm wrong and someone knows of places like this ... I'd be very happy to know.

Thanks,

-Brian


----------



## nkybuck (Feb 16, 2009)

We start shooting spots up here in January once a week. We are on souhfork church rd in verona. See how far that is for you. Your more than welcome to come up. Last year we charged $8 and most weeks there was free food of some sort.


----------

